# TallHeavyAndSkinnyPics



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Some current photos to shame me into working out harder...

Back's not looking to bad but carrying too much bodyfat.

Time to hit the cardio.

Current Weight 105Kg (16St 5)

Chest: 44in

Waist: 34in

View attachment Photo0048_Small.JPG


View attachment Photo0051_Small.JPG


View attachment Photo0052_Small.JPG


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

you have hardly any bodyfat.

screw cutting, get eating mate!


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Mate

I would not do too much cardio if u intend to pack on some size, unfortunately this will undoubtably lead to some body fat deposition as well as lean mass. Most of us put on a few lbs of fat when trying to increase size so train hard mate and eat clean, all will come good

R


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers mate.

I'll keep the cardio down - I went for a two hour walk today as the weather was really nice.

Aiming to have a big session at the gym on a saturday and then rest until Monday night.

Ali M's suggested routine seems to take forever so I'm gonna try and do all of that on a Saturday and then split it up during the week.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Just thought i'd say mate you come along way since this post.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> Just thought i'd say mate you come along way since this post.


Cheers dude


----------



## Richard1466867930 (Mar 12, 2007)

I know how you feel about the body fat, i think it is just that us skinny people are used to having no fat on us, so when we bulk and start noticing some we just get scared and panic!

I have to agree with everyone on here, you don't look like you have much body fat at all to me so would work on the bulking for the time being.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

lol Rich... Check the date on the first post...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

You've bulked a lot since then, another 9 months should see a big difference again! well done mate, I didn't really recognise you from the pictures. You've going to have to change you're name on here soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

TallHeavyAnd BIG!!!!!!!!! Must also add that your knowledge gets better by day and your comitment is amazing taking into account your job...

Ive been doing weights for 7 years before i stopped and since starting back around 2 years and mate you put me to shame


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers Ali  Not Big yet though - just lanky


----------



## bad old man (Aug 7, 2007)

you are one tall man. Pics look good brother. I see your pretty close to the 1000 pound goal.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you did say lanky ?(or was that a typo lol)actually i dont think you look lanky at all!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

lol I feel lanky. Hence the OCD with training 

Apparently I look like I belong on the 2nd row with my England top on. I did find it hillarious when 'Guns' asked me if I had any plans of competing - at my height I need to gain about 50lbs to step on stage - not that I have any plans of doing so.

Bad old man - sadly in those numbers the squatting was on the Smith machine so I'm still away off hitting 1000.

I'll re-test my numbers in feb once my training cycle has come to an end. Try and get my bench past 220lbs


----------



## bad old man (Aug 7, 2007)

418lbs is nothing sneeze at smith machine or not

Best I can do in a power rack is 360lbs for the squat (hope to get over 400lbs in 2008).

I wouldn't think the smith would give you that much extra leverage.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bad old man said:


> 418lbs is nothing sneeze at smith machine or not
> 
> Best I can do in a power rack is 360lbs for the squat (hope to get over 400lbs in 2008).
> 
> I wouldn't think the smith would give you that much extra leverage.


Theres no core work required on the smith - i.e. no fear for falling backwards, so its basically a straight up and down lift.

I just need to work my way back up


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

tallheavyand skinny, u gonna post up some new pics sometime?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

scottswald said:


> tallheavyand skinny, u gonna post up some new pics sometime?


Theres a pic thread some where - Called March to Aug I think?

As soon as I manage to get a decent photo of my back I'll fire one up 10secs on the timer is too long for me to turn around and hold the pose without checking if the camera has gone off or not! lol!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

In the 'Post Your Pictures' Section?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Possibly in the Progress Section?


----------

